

How Bitcoin works - jgvandehey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-w7SnQWwVA&list=PL73q2zDIiGK_O5OYdK5vxcezzC0zu_3OS

======
jgvandehey
Here's a 7 part video series of how Bitcoin actually works. Useful for folks
who want to gain an introductory or intemediate level of understanding.

